# 2020 Epi Les Paul Classic with Molded case - $575 - Gatineau



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not really up on my Epiphone prices, but with a Molded ABS case, it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

It is a great deal ! Nice plain top on it.
New with taxes, that is $1000.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

When Epiphones start hitting $1000, I think you really need to start thinking about something else. No slight against Epiphone I've had a bunch I enjoyed.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> When Epiphones start hitting $1000, I think you really need to start thinking about something else. No slight against Epiphone I've had a bunch I enjoyed.


I paid that for MIJ Epi Standards and they were worth it, also around that for a Brent Hinds Vee new.
I'm now thinking of something else, I guess.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

very fair price.
If a MIM Fender can go for $1000, this seems like a deal to me.

OT: anyone ever notice how everyone in quebec has those shelters in their driveway?


----------

